# 2004 Mahindra 3625



## 2004Mahindra (Aug 6, 2015)

Two problems I cannot figure out. The neutral safety switch is out. Anyone know where it is located so I can chase down a replacement. I am tired of hot wiring the thing. My other problem is the hydraulics are not as strong as in the beginning. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DAVID DASCANIO (Sep 14, 2019)

I believe it is under the seat . And maybe unplugged I have a 2015 1533 with a backhoe attached . I have had the switch unplug itself from turning the seat around to use the backhoe . Very annoying.


----------

